# attempted bass fishing gallipolis pool



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

fished ohio river for first time sunday. water was 77 degrees and muddy. wind was blowing up the river and i did not notice much current. put in at gallipolis and started in the small inlet just west of the boat ramp. flipped around the gas station and docks picked up one striper.









then we headed west and up racoon creek about 4 miles. water still muddy. lots of cover and picked it apart with jigs and texas rigs. caught two 10" kentucky spotted bass on a small spinner bait. nothing else worth mentioning from racoon creek other than ohio division of watercraft was cruising through up there. from there we fished rock and docks on the main river. picked up a couple cats.
















we all had fun although we didnt catch any good bass. would like to figure out how to get the young ones on a school of white bass. definately will head back. oh and all fish released for another day.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

